# mehrere Parameter übergeben



## tommy07 (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wie schaffe ich es, dass bei einer Funktion mehrere Parameter übergeben werden? ich habe es so versucht:



```
int funktion(int a; int b){

//***********

}
```

Was ist daran falsch?

tommy


----------



## FireFlow (21. Juni 2005)

```
int funktion(int a, int b){

//***********

}
```


----------

